# earl



## darent (Sep 3, 2010)

8;20pm nantucket, winds picking up over 20kts, with gust going higher, huge surf, raining. the effects of earl has started


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 3, 2010)

Hope it puts on a good show for you all, but no major damages.

Love a good storm.


----------



## darent (Sep 3, 2010)

9;15pm-- wind 27kts gusting to 41 kts, raining,  low areas are starting to hold water


----------



## darent (Sep 3, 2010)

11;00pm  not much has changed,still raining, winds 28 kts ,gusting to 42 kts,waves at 23' at se ocean bouy power still on at mid island


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 4, 2010)

Glad u guys got away with one !!


----------



## Puck it (Sep 4, 2010)

Dud.  We got only rain and no wind.  I am 20 minutes outside of Boston.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 4, 2010)

Im 10 minutes south of Boston (Quincy) and we got light rain


----------



## darent (Sep 4, 2010)

not much of a storm, I think south of boston got more rain than we did, the cape reported more rain. our highest wind speed  I heard was 60mph. I guess we dodged the ol bullet


----------



## Cannonball (Sep 5, 2010)

Spent 3 days hauling my boats, moving work floats, securing gear.  Ended up with a light breeze and some drizzle for about 3 hours.  Now spending the entire weekend putting it all back.  Oh well, better safe than sorry.


----------



## darent (Sep 7, 2010)

yeh, same story here. the boys were  putting some of the boats back in,plywood was coming down from the store fronts. everything moving back to normal. sunday and monday were great beach days!!


----------

